# Belly bacon & skin-on frustrations



## 73saint (Jun 19, 2018)

Made the mistake of getting a case of belly's from RD.  Frozen was my first mistake, as it was impossible to tell the quality.  Skin on was my 2nd mistake.  Well, the bellys are pitiful, so thin it's not even worth the trouble of trying to make nice slices.

Before curing, I attempted to skin them but I struggled mightily.  I had read where the skin comes off easy once smoked.  Well, not these.  I smoked them for 12hrs the first night, and attempted to skin one of the bellies...not any easier.  So I smoked them again a second night, now totalling 24 hrs of cold smoke and they are still a BEAR to remove.  There is almost ZERO fat between the skin and the meat.  So, I am giving up.  Chalk it up to a lesson learned...Never buy belly w/ the skin on and NEVER buy frozen belly from RD again!!

But, all is not lost.  After 24hrs of cold smoke, and two weeks dry brine following smokin' als berkshire bacon thread, at least one things for sure.... That cure method and recipe is an absolute dandy.  I haven't even rested the slabs a full 24 hrs and what I have tasted thusfar is simply incredible.

So, my plan is to simply freeze in manageable slabs, with the skin on, unsliced.  When I take them out to thaw I will just slice what I need and cut the rind off as I go.

Why does everyone say it's easy to skin once smoked?  cuz it aint!


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 19, 2018)

HOT smoked to 135° minimum internal, not cold smoked!  Hot smoked and it does come right off after cooling.  Slip your knife under the skin and remove it.


----------



## 73saint (Jun 19, 2018)

Well, there ya go.  I guess that's why.  Thanks Pops!


----------



## pops6927 (Jun 19, 2018)

We did bellies by the batch, 350 lbs. in the smokehouse and we'd skin ⅓ of them for skinless bacon (most customers liked rind-on back then, vs. rindless).  We'd let them cool in the holding cooler overnight, then skin them in the morning after doing the case set.  Nothing better than chewing on the rind for that little extra smoky flavor (thick cut, of course!).  Sometimes we'd grill them too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2018)

I always buy Bellies without the Rind.
I only cure things I'm going to Smoke & Eat.
I used to be good with a knife, but since my Open-heart fiasco, I would probably accidentally cut an Artery!!
Hemiballismus & Sharp Knives don't mix well !!

Bear


----------



## 73saint (Jun 19, 2018)

Lesson learned.  Thanks fellas!


----------



## foamheart (Jun 19, 2018)

A very smart friend, Mr. Bear told me that its always better to cure and smoke it all, then worry about removing the skin and trimming the slab up. That way its all good stuff and I like the trim for seasoning, and if cured/smoked the skin it works also! Plus my neighbors huge Rottweiler was my best buddy.....ROFLMAO

I double smoke any cured meat. I removed the skin from the bacon after the first smoke and that way got a righteous smoke on both sides...... No way you can loss like that. 

Being from south Louisiana there is no real cold smoking here, it just never gets that cold, (well except this last year). I warm smoke, I smoke mine using a small amount of heat but do not allow the bacon IT to exceed approx 120. That way there is no density change and definitely no rendered fats. Yes, my bacon is the raw, why would you need to cook, previously cooked bacon?

Between Bear and Pop you've got the first string helping ya, they are the masters. listen and you can't go wrong, they showed me, then I made it work for me.


----------



## 73saint (Jun 20, 2018)

Thanks foamheart!  You know, it’s funny you mentioned that about cold vs warm smoking.  Even though I’ve been smoking my bacon at night the last month, it is more of a warm smoke.  Folks around here look at me funny when I say cold smoke; I just tell them it’s smoke generated without heat and they usually stop asking questions after that. 

Anyway, when it’s all done I’ll post a thread w more pics, but here’s a look at one of the slabs I cut in half.  See what I mean about some skinny belly’s!?!?


----------



## rexster314 (Jun 20, 2018)

That's exactly why I stopped buying bellies from RD, frozen or fresh. The bellies I get from Costco are nice, but the last batch I got were pretty damn thin like RD.


----------



## 73saint (Jun 20, 2018)

rexster314 said:


> That's exactly why I stopped buying bellies from RD, frozen or fresh. The bellies I get from Costco are nice, but the last batch I got were pretty damn thin like RD.


I’m with you.  I’ve got one from Costco going in the smoke today, it puts these to shame.  If it were Costco, I’d call them and they would give me a credit. I’m not so sure w RD (mainly bc it’s not even my membership)


----------



## foamheart (Jun 20, 2018)

Use the thin to hone your skills and then try a prime heritage.

I am sure there are some in New Orleans with all of the great chefs, here is the butcher in Baton Rouge.

https://www.iverstinefarms.com/the-shop/meat

Young butcher and company and its extremely accommodating. They raise there own meat using a pasture rotation and the pigs forage for acorns. They are heritage Berkshires, and the owner originally had to go up to the northeast somewhere and spend like 6 months before he could get his original mating pairs. But that was like 10 years ago now. He actually quit LSU in his senior year to buy a farm and start all this.

I am sure maybe in Covington or Slidell there will definitely be one like it. BUt don't forget your check book when you in. LOL


----------



## 73saint (Jun 20, 2018)

foamheart said:


> Use the thin to hone your skills and then try a prime heritage.
> 
> I am sure there are some in New Orleans with all of the great chefs, here is the butcher in Baton Rouge.
> 
> ...


Oh I’m sure, but I’ve also got a Berkshire belly from tender belly in the cure right now. And it is beautiful!!  If I can ever find a local source on par with tendebelly I’d be willing to drive!

Btw, thanks for that link. I spoke with one of the butchers, he was very accommodating.  I think I will be buying my next belly from him; some of the pics he just sent me were purty!!!


----------



## foamheart (Jun 20, 2018)

73saint said:


> Oh I’m sure, but I’ve also got a Berkshire belly from tender belly in the cure right now. And it is beautiful!!  If I can ever find a local source on par with tendebelly I’d be willing to drive!
> 
> Btw, thanks for that link. I spoke with one of the butchers, he was very accommodating.  I think I will be buying my next belly from him; some of the pics he just sent me were purty!!!



I am sure there is one closer I know of the one in Lafayette, and the one in Baton Rouge. The pork chops taste like pork chops you got as a kid. Of course we were butchering our on back then too. LOL

I wish ya luck. Look forward to seeing that bacon picture.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 21, 2018)

Missed all this somehow . Yeah that bacon's thin , but looks like you have it dialed in . Nice work .


----------



## 73saint (Jun 21, 2018)

I appreciate you saying that, chopsaw.  I Have been working at it, and enjoy the practice.


----------



## tropics (Jun 21, 2018)

73saint said:


> Thanks foamheart!  You know, it’s funny you mentioned that about cold vs warm smoking.  Even though I’ve been smoking my bacon at night the last month, it is more of a warm smoke.  Folks around here look at me funny when I say cold smoke; I just tell them it’s smoke generated without heat and they usually stop asking questions after that.
> 
> Anyway, when it’s all done I’ll post a thread w more pics, but here’s a look at one of the slabs I cut in half.  See what I mean about some skinny belly’s!?!?
> View attachment 367992


That is as thin as what I had,I had no problem skinning mine.I made GFB out of mine didn't want to deal with thin strips.
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/ground-formed-bacon-money-shot.265803/
Richie


----------



## browneyesvictim (Jun 21, 2018)

I got a think batch a while back too. It was in a frozen full case I bought. I was stubborn and wanted bacon and went for it with less than desirable results. They would have made good cracklins (chicharrons) in hindsight. Ground and formed would work too but that's not how I roll.

Skinning bellies will certainly challenge your knife skills! Having a super sharp knife is key as well as the TYPE of knife so I've learned.


----------

